# De aprtea [partea] ei?



## Bântuit

Salut!

Pentru adjudecarea trofeului, sportiva americană a câştigat un premiu de un million 850 de mii de dolari şi 2.000 de puncte WTA. *De aprtea ei*, Henin a primit aproape un milion de dolari şi 1.400 de puncte WTA.

Ce înseamnă partea colorată?

Iată tot articolul

Mulţumesc şi toate cele bune!


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Mi se pare că nu-i decât o greșeală de scriere: "de partea ei..."
(nu că ar avea prea mult sens așa, dar asta zic eu că a vrut să scrie)


----------



## Bântuit

Bună Trisia,

Mulţumesc pentru ajutorul tău.


----------



## minnie_mouse

Servus!

Eroarea de ortografie corectata, fraza nu devine romaneasca. Ramane o traducere mot-à-mot dintr-o alta limba...
"De partea ei" s-ar putea traduce prin: "Pentru ea", "Cat despre ea", "Ca premiu".

Toate bune tuturor!


----------

